# Ifor Williams 505 trailer - what size of horse can it comfortably take?



## measles (16 February 2012)

I have read the IW website about the 505/506 taking two 16.2hh horses comfortably but on looking at one of my liveries 505 I do wonder how a 16.2hh (I'm thinkng of Parker) would fit in and travel well.

What size of horse do you feel happy putting in this size of trailer and would you travel a middleweight 16.2hh in one?


----------



## Supanova (16 February 2012)

I have comfortably had one big 16.2hh in a 505 but I bought the larger 511 when I got my second horse as it is just a bit more spacious. I'd go for the bigger one if you want to regularly travel 2.


----------



## Leg_end (16 February 2012)

I've always travelled 16.1+ in a 510/511. But if you were only having one in there then you would probably be ok.


----------



## ihatework (16 February 2012)

2 x 16.2hh will fit in but it's a real squeeze (and unloading is tight too) and personally I wouldn't want to do it.

That said, I used to travel a chunky 16.3hh hunter stamp in my 505 on his own quite happily, but I removed the central partition and used full length breat bar and cross tied.


----------



## marmalade76 (16 February 2012)

I have a friend who owns a 17.1 shire x TB and in all the years she's owned him she has always traveled him in a 505 with a partition. I have traveled a 17h in a 506 without a partition as I think the 506s are narrower than the 505s.

However, both these horse are good and experienced travelers and I probably wouldn't recommend it if they weren't.


----------



## BigRed (16 February 2012)

I used to travel a MW TB who was 16.3, but she preferred the whole trailer, so I took the partition out and used a breast bar.


----------



## Vetwrap (16 February 2012)

ihatework said:



			2 x 16.2hh will fit in but it's a real squeeze (and unloading is tight too) and personally I wouldn't want to do it.

That said, I used to travel a chunky 16.3hh hunter stamp in my 505 on his own quite happily, but I removed the central partition and used full length breat bar and cross tied.
		
Click to expand...

^^This...

I would travel my 16.3 MW ISH on his own and with cross tied with full width bars, but my 16.3 LW TB is fine with the normal partitions in.  That said, I wouldn't travel the LW with anything else, unless it was much smaller.


----------



## palomino_pony (16 February 2012)

I used to have a 505 then I bought my new horse- approx 16.3hh and had to get a 510 because she was way too big. There is hardly any room to turn to get out at the front. She is a fairly light build. Wouldn't want 2 16.2 hh's in it. I did know someone that travelled 2x17.2nn's in a 505 back from a Hunt meet but it was an emergency!!


----------



## Flummoxed (16 February 2012)

I would buy the 510 if I were you. With 2 Section Ds to travel, I find the 505 tight.


----------



## Horsemad12 (16 February 2012)

I have just sold mine as my 16.1hh IDxTB mare who is chunky found it too narrow with a partition.  She struggled on left turns which I thing was due to the fact she could not spread her legs to the right side due to the wall of the trailer.  The left side was fine as it is only a half partition.

I have travelled a 16.1hh and a 16hh TB types in it before and they both had more than enough room.  For me the issue was width and not height.

I do have a friend that travels a 17hh TB type in hers with a partition fine.


----------



## ecrozier (16 February 2012)

I wouldn't want to put roo in a 505/506 with partition and another horse, and I think he is a similar stamp to Parker. I know friend's who use a 506 for a 16.3 hunter but without partition and I think that makes all the difference! Roo is going on his first outing in a trailer this weekend as my lorry is away for servicing but it's a 511 and he's going with a very fine 16hh tb who is a very very experienced trailer traveller!


----------



## now_loves_mares (16 February 2012)

I travelled a 16.1 and thought he was too big for it. But then he was very long and getting him out was a nightmare. But to be honest even my 15.2 mare didn't much like coming out of it; she was inclined to panic and rush.

I think 2*16.2 would be ok for travelling as long as they weren't also very heavily built. But when you offload the first, you can't swing the partition out of the way (other horse is in the way) so in my experience there is a lot of hip bashing goes on. Not such an issue if it's only one horse.


----------



## Vetwrap (16 February 2012)

Vetwrap said:



			^^This...

I would travel my 16.3 MW ISH on his own and with cross tied with full width bars, but my 16.3 LW TB is fine with the normal partitions in.  That said, I wouldn't travel the LW with anything else, unless it was much smaller.
		
Click to expand...

MTA - I back mine off the trailer, as they can get a bit excited and try and leap off the front ramp!


----------



## Britestar (16 February 2012)

I used to travel a 16.2 ID and a chunky 15.1 cob in a 505 for years. Then upgraded to a 510 which gave them both a bit more room. It was a squish in the 505, but they never bothered.


----------



## applestroodle (16 February 2012)

I have a 510 & I don't think I would want to fit my guy, who you have met in a 505 he is relatively small 16h ish. 
I think when leading them out could get tricky if to big as when they swing there hips around could damage themselves.


----------



## Jnhuk (16 February 2012)

My 17.1 ISH (almost pure ID) wont fit in a 505 even with just a full breast bar. My 16.2 WBxID fits fine without partition but think he would be too chunky for travelling with another. Both good travellers

However, they had a lot more room in a Equi-trek Space Trekka L and could travel them together.


----------



## Llanali (16 February 2012)

I travel my reasonably solid ISH who is around 16.1 with a 16hh selle francais cross just fine. It is a bit of squeeze to get out, but the ISH goes back sensibly, so she goes off reversing, and the selle francais just has the partition swung across to come out the front. TBH I struggle to get any size horse out from the right hand side without moving the partition- I genuinely don't think the angle is great on any level.

The height is less of an issue than length and width to me.


----------



## measles (16 February 2012)

Thanks, all    You have confirmed what I thought, that the chunky Parker creature might squeeze in but we're unlikely to manage to shoogle him back out with a partition in!


----------



## measles (16 February 2012)

applestroodle said:



			I have a 510 & I don't think I would want to fit my guy, who you have met in a 505 he is relatively small 16h ish. 
I think when leading them out could get tricky if to big as when they swing there hips around could damage themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Could I have a look at your trailer tomorrow night?   I'd like to see how much bigger a 510 is at close quarters.


----------



## applestroodle (16 February 2012)

I'm afraid I think I will most probably have my lorry tomorrow night as its long distance, I only really use my trailer for local stuff & when the farm pick up is free!! But your welcome to borrow it or come & have a look.


----------



## Shutterbug (16 February 2012)

Arion has been in a 505 with another horse and hes 16'3 -  but I would prefer a bigger one as they are much roomier - wouldnt want to get a 505 for regular travel with him being that height


----------



## ArcticFox (16 February 2012)

I have a 505, my 17hh ID x TB travels well but only without the middle partition and full width breast bars at the high setting

I did used to use my 505 for one 16h WB and a 16.2 IDxTB but she was very short coupled so fitted well.

I haven't found the headroom to be a problem tbh but I have also had well behaved horses on board except when I first got J - put him  in the trailer just like my old horse on the one side, partition on lower height, turned round to walk to car and heard a clatter, went back to see J had jumped the partition and was standing looking at me as if to say 'mum...help.....i'm a bit stuck!'  bless him he didn't move while we unfastened everything to walk him out.  once out I raised the breast bar and he loaded straight away!!   still he didn't like traveling squashed into one side


----------

